# Microsoft in negotiations to redeem GitHub, a major developer-oriented service



## Flora Cherry (Jun 2, 2018)

source : kulturegeek
Microsoft seems to have a special interest in development. According to Business Insider, the well-known group for the Windows operating system is discussing with the GitHub platform the idea of buying it back. Discussions have already taken place in the past, but the latest ones would be more serious than the previous ones.





GitHub is an online platform that is very popular with developers. They can share their code and manage their project. Large groups, like Apple and Google, also use GitHub to offer some of their code, accessible by anyone.
The valuation of GitHub was $ 2 billion in 2015. It is rumored that the price for an acquisition today would be around $ 5 billion or more in reality. Microsoft may think that price is too high, which could push it to invest in GitHub rather than buy it back if the current negotiations do not move forward.
An acquisition would be an interesting choice for GitHub. A few months ago, the platform indicated its intention to remain independent, so much so that it sought to make its IPO. But everything is going as planned, especially at the management level. Chris Wanstrath, the boss of GitHub, announced his resignation in August 2017, but he is still in charge today because GitHub can not find a replacement.


----------



## Coto (Jun 2, 2018)

Huh, I thought this news would come from @Chary or @FAST6191 

Anyway, if this happens, I'm moving from github to anything else. There are other GIT/SVN alternatives.


----------



## DarthDub (Jun 2, 2018)

Microsoft, get the FUCK away from GitHub! Everything they touch gets ruined by them.


----------



## magico29 (Jun 2, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> Microsoft, get the FUCK away from GitHub! Everything they touch gets ruined by them.


fuck microsoft as you said baby,i agreed with you.


----------



## Pleng (Jun 3, 2018)

Flora Cherry said:


> Microsoft may think that price is too high, which could push it to invest in GitHub rather than _buy it back_ if the current negotiations do not move forward.



Did Microsoft previously own GitHub?


----------



## phreaksho (Jun 3, 2018)

Uh oh...


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Is Microsoft not happy with the money it already makes. Is Bill Gates not happy that countless generations of his descendants will have exorbitantly elevated ammounts of wealth?


----------



## uyjulian (Jun 3, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> Is Microsoft not happy with the money it already makes. Is Bill Gates not happy that countless generations of his descendants will have exorbitantly elevated ammounts of wealth?


Bill Gates is not involved much in Microsoft's operations anymore.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jun 3, 2018)

Doesn't surprise me, Microsoft is already using it... a lot. And they do publish a lot of open source code on there. (if you don't believe me check netcore or pretty much anything azure related, just as an example).
Microsoft has been embracing open source these past few years.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 3, 2018)

. . .
No.
Just no.
Microsoft, don't you dare touch my GitHub!


----------



## DKB (Jun 3, 2018)

Microsoft needs to stop touching shit.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2018)

can someone explain to me why any new news involving microsoft also involves numerous people yelling doom & gloom?

like, almost every other response on this thread are people getting triggered that microsoft wants to invest/buy something


----------



## uyjulian (Jun 3, 2018)

LiveLatios said:


> can someone explain to me why any new news involving microsoft also involves numerous people yelling doom & gloom?
> 
> like, almost every other response on this thread are people getting triggered that microsoft wants to invest/buy something


Historically, Microsoft has done the three E's:

Embrace: Make use of a new technology
Extend: Introduce incompatible extensions to a technology
Extinguish: The competition dies out due to the adoption of the incompatible extensions
However, with the new CEO, Nadella, Microsoft has begun to use open source technologies, like Linux, etc.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2018)

julialy said:


> Historically, Microsoft has done the three E's:
> 
> Embrace: Make use of a new technology
> Extend: Introduce incompatible extensions to a technology
> ...


i keep stating that microsoft isn't EA, and ea has done more extinguish than embrace


----------



## ItsKipz (Jun 3, 2018)

RIP


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 3, 2018)

Microsoft can eat a bag of dicks.


----------



## Coto (Jun 3, 2018)

julialy said:


> Historically, Microsoft has done the three E's:
> 
> Embrace: Make use of a new technology
> Extend: Introduce incompatible extensions to a technology
> ...



Not only that, they already are owners of Linkedin. So if you plan a developer career, (like myself, having linkedin and github), they could/can control it.


----------

